# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Nokia C2-01 và X2-01 sắp ra mắt

## LinhNguyen

​ * Hiện nay, Symbia và Meego là 2 hệ điều hành đang được Nokia đầu tư rất nhiều, tuy nhiên bên cạnh đó, hệ điều hành Series 40 vẫn có thị trường và chỗ đứng riêng của mình. Các mẫu điện thoại chạy S40 vẫn được Nokia cho ra mắt liên tục.* Sắp tới, hai mẫu điện thoại S40 là Nokia C2-01 và X2-01 sẽ được ra mắt. Nokia C2-01 được trang bị 3.2 megapixel camera, FM radio, Bluetooth, và khe cắm thẻ nhớ lên tới 16GB, cùng màn hình kích thước 2-inch. Giá của C2-01 vào khoảng 95 USD. Bên cạnh đó, Nokia X2-01 với thiết kế bàn phím QWERTY, màn hình QVGA 2,4 inch, camera VGA, khe cắm thẻ nhớ 8GB, hỗ trợ Wifi và 3G. Giá của X2-01 vào khoảng 109 USD. Nokia C2-01 và X2-01 sẽ được ra mắt vào quý đầu của năm 2011.



> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/nokia-c2-01-va-x2-01-sap-ra-mat.html

----------

